

New Hitchhiker's Guide book "not very funny" - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/08/21/new-hitchhikers-guide-book-not-very-funny/

======
jpd
I have read Eoin's Artemis Fowl trilogy and found it quite good -- but it's
not anywhere near the same writing style used in Hitchhiker's Guide. If they
wanted the same Hitchhiker feel they probably should have gone with Terry
Pratchett (though I doubt he'd accept, he seems to quite enjoy his own
Discworld universe). I'm sure it will be good, just different from what people
expect from the series.

